# caught small swarm, queen missing?



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I would combine and make a hive stronger, I am fixing to do that with a cut out where I did not get the queen. This time of year and with our heat i do not think that they would make it through the winter even if they did make a queen.


----------

